# shinko sharpening advice please



## nev (10 May 2011)

hi all, i think i found a bargain today, postcard in local shop, japanese sharpening stone machine, 3 stones and jigs - £40.
saw it, bought it  
anyway, would i be correct in assuming that i sharpen on the side of the wheel that comes towards me? anyone else got one? any good? or should i stick to the grinder?


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2011)

I think you will find that the stones will be too fine for basic shaping and sharpening of lathe tools. OK for putting fine edge on your skews though.


----------



## dickm (10 May 2011)

I've got its twin (and paid more for it, with only one, fine, stone, but including the planer blade jig shown in your pic  ). Only use it occasionally, specifically for sharpening planer blades, and it works well for that because of the big flat surface. I think you have to use both the "approaching" and "receding" sides of the stone for planer blades, although most of the sharpening effect comes on the approaching side. For anything narrower than the effective radius of the stone, just use the approaching side. 
And if you have a spare coarse stone that you might want rid of, I'd be a keen customer  . At present, for sharpening out nicks on planer blades I'm using a MDF disk with wet and dry paper attached. Works quite well, but a coarser stone would be better.


----------



## nev (10 May 2011)

CHJ":2j8gfdis said:


> I think you will find that the stones will be too fine for basic shaping and sharpening of lathe tools. OK for putting fine edge on your skews though.



it came with three stones, a 180, a 1000 and a 6000!
so i guess shaping will be done with the lowest grit and sharpening with middle one and fine honing with the 6000 (it feels like a slab of marble.
i will have a play with it tomorrow and see how i get on with it. 
edit>just found some instructions on tinterweb
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product ... detail.jsf

and it seems i did get a bargain


----------



## myturn (10 May 2011)

Whether you got a bargain or not is immaterial, you want to spend as little time as you can at the grinder and the best way to do that is with a standard dry grinder with at least a white wheel or better.

When I started turning I only had a wet-stone grinder that was given to me by a friend but I soon got fed up with the time spent on sharpening my HSS turning tools on it and it went on eBay and was replaced by a Creusen slow speed grinder with 40mm white wheels. Sharpening is now a quick and easy task and this encourages me to do it more often which is always good.


----------



## Blister (12 May 2011)

Nev

I would proceed with caution if you are going to use this for turning tools 

It will leave groves in the stones , This kind of sharpening system is designed for flat blades 

Planer blades

Hand plane blades

flat carpentry chisels etc


----------



## nev (12 May 2011)

Blister":36w93g78 said:


> Nev
> 
> I would proceed with caution if you are going to use this for turning tools
> 
> ...


cheers blister
yes, after a play with it yesterday, i was coming to that conclusion  , i now have some very sharp kitchen knives and a chisel or two, but apart from the skew i was thinking it was far simpler to stick to the bench grinder.
so i think i'll sharpen every flat blade ive got and then possibly stick it up for sale? maybe i can swap it for something else for the shop....a pen making kit?....a new gouge or two...half a chuck :?: :?: :?:

have a nice day


----------

